

Show HN: Multiplication table generator for finite fields in Ruby to JS - robertk
http://therobert.org/finite_fields
I used Opal, a Ruby to JS compiler, to compile my library for performing arithmetic over finite fields to Javascript and render a multiplication table.
======
robertk
I used Opal, a Ruby to JS compiler, to convert my Ruby library for arithmetic
over finite fields to a Javascript multiplication table generator.

[https://github.com/RobertZK/FiniteFields](https://github.com/RobertZK/FiniteFields)

